# You should invest in bitcoin.



## quantumzygomatics (Nov 18, 2019)

For he Right reasons. We should aim at destroying fractional Banking, We should put a halt at Governments devalueing our hard earned cash by hyperinflation to rid themselves of debt.

The current financial System is designed to fuck middle and working class out of their Money. Invest in Bitcoin. Familiarize yourself with blockchain Technology and it's Advantages. Advocate for Bitcoin and convince others. With this you have more power than you'll ever have by casting a vote and there's a good Chance you'll gain Wealth in the process.


----------



## Stingray (Nov 18, 2019)

Did it once. Got lucky. Not doing it again.


quantumzygomatics said:


> The current financial System is designed to fuck middle and working class out of their Money.


I agree. At this point credit is essentially free for the upper classes and essentially unavailable to those without money or creditworthiness.

People trust the government and obey the law. If bitcoin gained real traction and the government moved to criminalise it, values would plummet.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 18, 2019)

Fuck off


----------



## quantumzygomatics (Nov 18, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Did it once. Got lucky. Not doing it again.
> 
> I agree. At this point credit is essentially free for the upper classes and essentially unavailable to those without money or creditworthiness.
> 
> People trust the government and obey the law. If bitcoin gained real traction and the government moved to criminalise it, values would plummet.



Gold was outlawed 3x in the history of the US, didn't work either. Value would plummet in the short term...


----------



## Stingray (Nov 18, 2019)

quantumzygomatics said:


> Gold was outlawed 3x in the history of the US, didn't work either. Value would plummet in the short term...


People use dollars and not gold as currency. Gold is a commodity so it’s not a great analog imo


----------



## karbo (Nov 18, 2019)

shit thred. invest in a smaller currency, no one here can afford buying bitcoin and holding onto it for 5+ years jfl


----------



## Stingray (Nov 18, 2019)

karbo said:


> shit thred. invest in a smaller currency, no one here can afford buying bitcoin and holding onto it for 5+ years jfl


You can buy fractional quantities of bitcoin


----------



## karbo (Nov 18, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Why can no one afford it?


because you'd have to buy a big amount of it in order to make the investment worth it; and that is only if the price actually goes up

let's say you invest 1000 USD in it. BTC price (currently 8411 USD) goes up to 10.000 USD in the span of 2 months (last time it was 10k was in late september so 2 months is realistic) 
your 1000$ investment would be worth exactly 1186$. thats a 96 USD profit each month, a tenth of average minimal wage, jfl. 
you might think, not bad for extra money, right? wrong, thats only because you got lucky and the price went up, it could have went down. 
you invest 1000 USD to gain an almost insignificant amount of money, all while risking to lose it

making actual big profit by investing requires years of holding, but MOST people end up losing their money. they never talk about how people lose in crypto, they only write about the lucky ones who bought it in 2012 then sold it for 100000x the price in 2017

professionals never hold it anyway, they trade it; buy low and sell high
but if you just want to hold onto it as one single person, then buying a high value coin would be retarded. buying MORE coins from a low value one is a way better idea; if you have 1000+ of one coin, then a small jump in price could mean instant high profit for you. holding onto btc is only worth it if you plan to invest A LOT.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 18, 2019)

Biz shill out


----------



## Stingray (Nov 18, 2019)

karbo said:


> because you'd have to buy a big amount of it in order to make the investment worth it; and that is only if the price actually goes up
> 
> let's say you invest 1000 USD in it. BTC price (currently 8411 USD) goes up to 10.000 USD in the span of 2 months (last time it was 10k was in late september so 2 months is realistic)
> your 1000$ investment would be worth exactly 1186$. thats a 96 USD profit each month, a tenth of average minimal wage, jfl.
> ...


I pretty much agree with you.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 18, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Did it once. Got lucky. Not doing it again.
> 
> I agree. At this point credit is essentially free for the upper classes and essentially unavailable to those without money or creditworthiness.
> 
> People trust the government and obey the law. If bitcoin gained real traction and the government moved to criminalise it, values would plummet.


How much did you make?


----------



## quantumzygomatics (Nov 18, 2019)

Can greedy Retards who don't even grasp the Point I'm making stay out of this thread please? This isn't a Gambling thread but I advocated crypto as a whole not so you can buy your lambo but because in my opinion the world Needs a decentralized banking System that the majority of the world has Access to. Right now Maybe 20% of People have bank accounts and online Banking and thus can Access the international fiancial System and that's quite frankly BS.

@Stingray I think you are completely wrong About Gold being a bad comparison. The reason they did try to forbid it was exactly the same, because it doesn't allow the Government to devalue your paper you got in compensation for Services at will and makes Taxation harder. You are also wrong on People not being able to buy groceries with Gold, infact in countries were shit hit the fan you can only Exchange groceries for stuff like Gold, your paper Money is Maybe good to start a fire with at that Point.
Also personally I definately think Bitcoin is better suited as a store of value or a political currency for huge Transfers of Wealth, not for microtransactions. Too slow and expensive for that (still better than wire Transfers ofc). But I think everyday Transactions will be done by a second layer System like etherium build on top of that, backed by a store of value like Bitcoin.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 18, 2019)

quantumzygomatics said:


> Can greedy Retards who don't even grasp the Point I'm making stay out of this thread please? This isn't a Gambling thread but I advocated crypto as a whole not so you can buy your lambo but because in my opinion the world Needs a decentralized banking System that the majority of the world has Access to. Right now Maybe 20% of People have bank accounts and online Banking and thus can Access the international fiancial System and that's quite frankly BS.
> 
> @Stingray I think you are completely wrong About Gold being a bad comparison. The reason they did try to forbid it was exactly the same, because it doesn't allow the Government to devalue your paper you got in compensation for Services at will and makes Taxation harder. You are also wrong on People not being able to buy groceries with Gold, infact in countries were shit hit the fan you can only Exchange groceries for stuff like Gold, your paper Money is Maybe good to start a fire with at that Point.
> Also personally I definately think Bitcoin is better suited as a store of value or a political currency for huge Transfers of Wealth, not for microtransactions. Too slow and expensive for that (still better than wire Transfers ofc). But I think everyday Transactions will be done by a second layer System like etherium build on top of that, backed by a store of value like Bitcoin.


And buying my lambo would be a nice side effect.



Cut the virtue signaling, and if u not greedy in 2k19 youre the retard


----------



## crosshold (Nov 18, 2019)

quantumzygomatics said:


> Can greedy Retards who don't even grasp the Point I'm making stay out of this thread please? This isn't a Gambling thread but I advocated crypto as a whole not so you can buy your lambo but because in my opinion the world Needs a decentralized banking System that the majority of the world has Access to. Right now Maybe 20% of People have bank accounts and online Banking and thus can Access the international fiancial System and that's quite frankly BS.
> 
> @Stingray I think you are completely wrong About Gold being a bad comparison. The reason they did try to forbid it was exactly the same, because it doesn't allow the Government to devalue your paper you got in compensation for Services at will and makes Taxation harder. You are also wrong on People not being able to buy groceries with Gold, infact in countries were shit hit the fan you can only Exchange groceries for stuff like Gold, your paper Money is Maybe good to start a fire with at that Point.
> Also personally I definately think Bitcoin is better suited as a store of value or a political currency for huge Transfers of Wealth, not for microtransactions. Too slow and expensive for that (still better than wire Transfers ofc). But I think everyday Transactions will be done by a second layer System like etherium build on top of that, backed by a store of value like Bitcoin.


the issue is like another poster said is that the government will either make it illegal or make their own cryptocurrency to replace cash


----------



## quantumzygomatics (Nov 18, 2019)

crosshold said:


> the issue is like another poster said is that the government will either make it illegal or make their own cryptocurrency to replace cash


Read the post. Making Gold illegal failed aswell. The only reasonable way of stopping crypto would be stopping Transactions with exchanges with the ISP's or crippled Software, but this is some totalitarian shit and can't work in the longterm. China made crypto illegal aswell, look how that turned out. Plenty of entrpeneurs migrating to crypto friendly Japan and taking their Money with them via Bitcoin.


EternalLearner said:


> And buying my lambo would be a nice side effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the virtue signaling, and if u not greedy in 2k19 youre the retard


no Need to be greedy, I'm Born into wealth


----------



## Stingray (Nov 18, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> How much did you make?


~$2k


quantumzygomatics said:


> @Stingray I think you are completely wrong About Gold being a bad comparison. The reason they did try to forbid it was exactly the same, because it doesn't allow the Government to devalue your paper you got in compensation for Services at will and makes Taxation harder. You are also wrong on People not being able to buy groceries with Gold, infact in countries were shit hit the fan you can only Exchange groceries for stuff like Gold, your paper Money is Maybe good to start a fire with at that Point.
> Also personally I definately think Bitcoin is better suited as a store of value or a political currency for huge Transfers of Wealth, not for microtransactions. Too slow and expensive for that (still better than wire Transfers ofc). But I think everyday Transactions will be done by a second layer System like etherium build on top of that, backed by a store of value like Bitcoin.


I hope that we can achieve a more fair financial system but bitcoin would only make inequality worse because early adopters would own a disproportionate amount of wealth.

As far as investing in cryptocurrency. I wouldn’t recommend it to anyone because it’s not a productive asset.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 18, 2019)

Stingray said:


> ~$2k
> 
> I hope that we can achieve a more fair financial system but bitcoin would only make inequality worse because early adopters would own a disproportionate amount of wealth.
> 
> As far as investing in cryptocurrency. I wouldn’t recommend it to anyone because it’s not a productive asset.


Also without taxes, the poor would be fucked.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 18, 2019)

Crypto that could go 10x - 100x in the next year IMO

QRL (Quantum resilient, with the whole news of the quantum supremacy race if the negative sentiment of blockchain becoming vulnerable from quantum potential hit loud, tons will be flocking here, increasing its demand. It has a low supply, so it will definitely shoot +10x, hell im projecting 50x

IOTA ( same thing as QRL, and this is probably one of the most popular non blockchain coins. It utilizes the structure called “the tangle” which enables transactions to go faster the more users/holders it has. theoretically transactions can go as fast as the fucking speed of light. Every expert on the tangle believe IOTA will become a top 3 coin and possibly take over bitcoin.

QBIT (low supply as hell, also has good fundamentals. I can’t remember off head I wrote it somewhere so I will elaborate later)

FTM (consider by experts to be better or on par with bitcoin)

QTUM (the bitcoin of china. One of the only two approved coin by the overpopulated country, that and recently bitcoin)

FLO (good and renowned team members, forgot the fundamentals, will elaborate later)

XLM (ripples rival, top ten coin, lower supply than ripple too and is worth pennies per coin. Has good adoptions and I project that it will definitely do peak +20x)

VET (high supply as hell but the sentiment and adoptions around this coin is insane. It got a loud ass fan base, loud enough to make newbies hear and jump on once the bubble starts)


----------



## x30001 (Nov 18, 2019)

Invest in learning about risk management


----------



## quantumzygomatics (Nov 18, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Invest in learning about risk management


Maybe you should do the same. I never said pour all your Money into crypto but not having any in Bitcoin is risky as hell. Usually Comes from the same People whose Risk Management is having a number in a database on a Banks Computer.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 18, 2019)

I would invest in IOTA, has a lot of potential in the future. Probably gonna be the new bitcoin in a couple of years especially if it gets media traction.


----------



## x30001 (Nov 18, 2019)

quantumzygomatics said:


> Maybe you should do the same. I never said pour all your Money into crypto but not having any in Bitcoin is risky as hell. Usually Comes from the same People whose Risk Management is having a number in a database on a Banks Computer.


Yeah I understand


----------



## Ethnicope (Nov 18, 2019)

still time to buy chainlink you poorfags


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## DoctorPMA (Nov 18, 2019)

quantumzygomatics said:


> We should aim at destroying fractional Banking


Keep dreaming. 100% government will NEVER allow this to happen in 1st world countries.


----------



## quantumzygomatics (Nov 18, 2019)

DoctorPMA said:


> Keep dreaming. 100% government will NEVER allow this to happen in 1st world countries.


Ofcourse not, but this is irrelevant. Revolutions happen with or without the Government. I'm not 100% convinced of crypto, but I think it's promising


----------



## leftyincel (Nov 18, 2019)

Not the best time to recommend that.


----------



## quantumzygomatics (Nov 18, 2019)

leftyincel said:


> Not the best time to recommend that.


im not thinking in Terms of 3 or 6 month but 5years


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 19, 2019)

Ionn give a fuooockk nigguhh tf these niggas talking bout 😂😂😂 fr


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 3, 2022)

leftyincel said:


> Not the best time to recommend that.


great time. in 20/20 hindsight


Stingray said:


> I agree. At this point credit is essentially free for the upper classes and essentially unavailable to those without money or creditworthiness.
> 
> People trust the government and obey the law. If bitcoin gained real traction and the government moved to criminalise it, values would plummet.


Now, 3.5 years later later.
And Bitcoin is more than 4x, what it was back in 2019.
Your comment, was a bad call.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 3, 2022)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Crypto that could go 10x - 100x in the next year IMO
> 
> QRL (Quantum resilient, with the whole news of the quantum supremacy race if the negative sentiment of blockchain becoming vulnerable from quantum potential hit loud, tons will be flocking here, increasing its demand. It has a low supply, so it will definitely shoot +10x, hell im projecting 50x
> 
> ...


Anyone that had evenly bought all of your suggestions back than. Would now had been plenty times richer.
FTM, urned out the be the big winner in the list
And VET was also a good winner.
A few other doubled.
And the rest were plain losers

confirms again, you need to spread out over planty multipule starter crypto projects. And hope you catch 1/10 giga winner in what one bought


----------



## TurkishAscender (May 3, 2022)

karbo said:


> because you'd have to buy a big amount of it in order to make the investment worth it; and that is only if the price actually goes up
> 
> let's say you invest 1000 USD in it. BTC price (currently 8411 USD) goes up to 10.000 USD in the span of 2 months (last time it was 10k was in late september so 2 months is realistic)
> your 1000$ investment would be worth exactly 1186$. thats a 96 USD profit each month, a tenth of average minimal wage, jfl.
> ...


Lmao coming from 2022 you are a fucking retard


----------



## karbo (May 4, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> Lmao coming from 2022 you are a fucking retard


How am I a retard you utter gypsy? My wording might have been a little clumsy because I was 16 at the time, nevertheless still contains accurate information. Go buy 0.05 bitcoin and hold for eternity you dirty nigger, that will get you out of the slums


----------



## TurkishAscender (May 4, 2022)

karbo said:


> How am I a retard you utter gypsy? My wording might have been a little clumsy because I was 16 at the time, nevertheless still contains accurate information. Go buy 0.05 bitcoin and hold for eternity you dirty nigger, that will get you out of the slums


You would have 6x your money and beat inflation by miles. Not enough to make you rich but better than shitty stocks which return 6% 
Also you are still fucking 16 so go learn something instead of talking shit you ugly 2psl idiot curry


----------



## karbo (May 4, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> You would have 6x your money and beat inflation by miles. Not enough to make you rich but better than shitty stocks which return 6%
> Also you are still fucking 16 so go learn something instead of talking shit you ugly 2psl idiot curry


Choosing the right low cap assets in a bull market with low capital would have yielded far more than 6x (given you are willing to take the risk, which is a rather logical decision when there is not much money on the line)

Also I have literally neared 7 figures this bull cycle. Kill yourself.


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 4, 2022)

FTM WENT UP ROUGHLY 69X!!!


----------

